# Home Inspection



## Joaniebee

Hi,
I'm looking for advice, tips, or suggestions about how to prepare for a home inspection to complete our adoption process.
We are adopting newborn twin boys.
Any help would be greatly appreciated Ü

PS....I'm new to this site and have enjoyed reading the posts. 
Thank you.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

make sure your house is clean, dishes up, no dust, beds made, etc. Then put on good, clean clothes and be yourselves!


----------



## lovingcouple

Make sure you have a smoke detector & know where it is. If you have any pets make sure they are up to date w/ their immunizations. Of course you want your home to look clean. Obviously nothing dangerous out in the open like any weapons or anything. My husband & I just started the adoption process not to long ago. We are going privatly w/ ads. How did you do it & how long did it take for you to get a call??? Congratulations on your new twin boys!!!


----------



## babybumpage

Congratulations! Make sure any part of the house that could be accessed by a child has a safety device on it. Cupboards should have safety latches, as should the fridge, doors, closets. Get down on the floor, what do you see? What can the child put in their mouth on the floor. What can the child pull on top of themselves. Are there sharp edges? Cover them with a child protector. Put the plastic safety devices in all outlets. What can the child put their fingers into that would cause pain. LCD t.v.s must be secured against a wall. Windows should have latches. Hope this helps!


----------



## PTwannabe

I think the advice given is great! Just wanted to say Congratulations and good luck! :)


----------

